# Who pulled the drainplug in the bay



## bayfishing850 (Nov 19, 2013)

I put in over by Brooks bridge and headed up and down bay, I cand believe I ran ground all over bay. Whats going on with such low water levels??????


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Winter tide cycle. Happens every year.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

north wind and seasonal gravity will push 1-2 ft of water in and out a couple times a week this time of year


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Winter North Wind, pushes the water out, always.*


----------



## bayfishing850 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ok thank you all. Just when I am finally getting this whole saltwater fishing thing. I get thrown another curve. But oh yah Im still loving it.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Fishing Louisiana this time of year is great when the water is out, the fish are not up in the prairie (marsh), but at the edges.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

*No!*

No, you fools! All of the Earth's water is being tied up on Antarctica and it's making the sea levels fall. Quite the opposite of what the global warming true believers scream about.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Mother nature at work again.....


----------



## beach music (Feb 9, 2010)

wow, a conspiracy theorist about water ? this has been going on for ages, so just how long have they been holding the water hostage, lmao ?


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Pick one or more

1. North wind
2. The gravity of the sun pulling the water toward the south pole in winter
3. Cold water doesn't occupy as much volume as warm water
4. High pressure after a cold front pushes water out from underneath it
5. The pull of the sun is strongest in January (earth's perigee)

Joraca


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Joraca said:


> Pick one or more
> 
> 1. North wind
> 2. The gravity of the sun pulling the water toward the south pole in winter
> ...


What he said.

Believe it or not a wind can change the water level of a lake. A strong wind will push water and raise the water level) to the downwind side and drain water from the upwind side.

Jim


----------

